# Redirect über .htaccess für subfolder?



## josDesign (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich setze TYPO3 bei meiner Homepage ein.

Meine Homepage (das Frontend) ist über http://domain.at erreichbar. Um das TYPO3-Interface zu öffnen genügt es auf http://domain.at/typo3 zu surfen und schon bin ich im Backend. Meine Homepage ist ebenso über http://1253.provider.at/ erreichbar. Also http://1253.provider.at/ gibts Frontend aus und http://1253.provider.at/typo3 gibt Backend aus.

*1.* Ich möchte nun, dass wenn man den existierenden Subfolder /typo3 über http://domain.at/typo3 ansurft automatisch auf http://1253.provider.at/typo3/ verlinkt wird.
*2.* Außerdem möchte ich, automatisch einen Redirect von http://1253.provider.at/ auf http://1253.provider.at/typo3/ haben.


Meine bisherige .htaccess beinhaltet folgende Zeilen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteRule ^(typo3/|t3lib/|tslib/|fileadmin/|typo3conf/|typo3temp/|uploads/|showpic\.php|favicon\.ico) - [L]

RewriteRule ^typo3$ typo3/index_re.php [L]


RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l


RewriteRule .* index.php [L]
```

Für den zweiten Punkt denke ich das diese Variante stimmt:

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^1253.provider.at$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://1253.provider.at/typo3/ [L]
```

Für mein ersteres Vorhaben habe ich noch keine Idee 


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemanden einen Tipp geben kann, wie ich meine beiden Vorhaben in die vorhanden .htaccess integrieren kann!

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
jos


----------

